# timingan old tecumseh



## jarheaddoc (Nov 11, 2007)

I am trying to time the ignition on an old 7hp tecumseh that doesn't have the timing marks on the ignition. The old manual I have says to use either a timing light or a continuity gage to tell when the points break to know that it's timed right. How do I do this? (where do the leads go?)

Also, I don't have the fancy took that's shown in the manual, so I used a reliable square to fix the BTDC distance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Disconnect the ground lead from the coil (usually attached to the condenser mounting screw), and isolate from the engine so as not to ground coil. 

Using your multimeter or continuity tester, attach one lead to a good ground on the engine, and the other to terminal on the ignition points (where the primary lead from coil and the condenser attach to the points). 

Loosen the magneto assembly and rotate until points just open. Tighten magneto back down, remove tester leads and reinstall ground lead from coil.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Morrow (Nov 19, 2007)

Where can I get a manual for a Tecumsen 6hp engine #hsk60????


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look in the helpful links thread of the 4-Cycle section on this site.


----------

